# Ethics Opinion



## cdcengineer (May 26, 2010)

In Colorado the State has legalized the use of marijuana for medical purposes. What are the prevailing opinions regarding providing professional engineering services for the construction of such an operation?


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

What are you constructing? The greenhouse, the hydroponic systems, the dispensary, the parking lot?


----------



## frazil (May 26, 2010)

why not?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2010)

I think it's more of a personal ethics question than a legal or professional ethics question. If you feel fine, personally, with designing a whorehouse or medical marijuana dispensary, as long as it is legal in your state, then have at it.


----------



## Paul S (May 26, 2010)

Where is the ethical question if the facility is producing something legal?


----------



## cdcengineer (May 26, 2010)

It's a remodel of a warehouse which will be used for growing the product. I've heard landlords can be held responsible for renting to an operation under federal laws despite such activities being legal under state law. Just curious what the masses think.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

If you don't believe marajuana should be legal, would you feel comfortable doing the plans for a dispensary? Or if you truly believe that pre-marital / extra-marital sex is wrong, would you feel comfortable doing the plans for a brothel? Both cases, it's up to the individual and not really an ethics question as much as it's a personal belief quesiton.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> It's a remodel of a warehouse which will be used for growing the product. I've heard landlords can be held responsible for renting to an operation under federal laws despite such activities being legal under state law. Just curious what the masses think.


The landlord can be held responsible because he's the property owner where a federally illegal product is produced. The state says it's legal, but the feds can still bust you.

From an engineering standpoint, I guess you could be held liable for being a co-conspirator of sorts since you know why they are retaining your services. This would be a better question for your legal department, not your ethics.


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like a question for a lawyer rather than us engineers, simply because it seems as if the issue is whether or not it is truly "legal" if passed only under state law. That goes way beyond any of our expertise, I am sure.

Engineering ethics would allow you to design a building for any legal purpose, I am sure.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 27, 2010)

I agree with those answering "this isn't an ethics question". I'm no expert, but one definition of ethics reads "that branch of philosophy dealing with values relating to human conduct, with respect to the rightness and wrongness of certain actions and to the goodness and badness of the motives and ends of such actions." The law has defined the "good vs. bad" aspect of the ends and the motives are no different than any other project.

The question posed seems to be clearly a legal question... unless you're morally against the medical use of marijuana. In that case, it'd be the same dilemma you'd have with providing engineering services for the construction of an abortion clinic, KFC chicken ranch, or Wal-Mart. That is, are you willing to walk the walk having talked the talk? As much as I hate Apple in general and Steve Jobs in specific, I admire their conviction of censoring what they believe is pornography on the iPad - I just hope it hurts them in the bottom line and people stop buying their beautiful, but overly closed and restrictive, products.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 27, 2010)

I would tend to agree with IlPadrino. This has nothing to do with ethics. It's a simply legal issue.

If CO has a legal medical mary-jane system, then if you get the greenhouse job just treat it like any other job.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 27, 2010)

I don't think drugs should be illegal in the first place so I say fire that puppy up.

In all seriousness, to me this is no different than designing a gas station that sells alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## benbo (May 27, 2010)

A more pertinent question would be whether you should be sampling the product while desigining the facility.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 27, 2010)

I would definitely try to work a deal with the owner to trade some product for services.


----------



## mizzoueng (May 27, 2010)

I'd have no problems with it, its for "medical" purposes only and legal.

Does anyone have a problem with providing PE services for a strip mall that would contain a bar, a bar where you have to drive to, drink at, then drive home?


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2010)

benbo said:


> A more pertinent question would be whether you should be sampling the product while desigining the facility.



Isn't that what field engineering's all about?


----------



## cdcengineer (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I thought it might make for an interesting topic. Anyway, we're putting a number on it. This type of facility might be one of the few new construction projects here in the mtns. of Colorado this summer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 27, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Thanks for the comments. I thought it might make for an interesting topic. Anyway, we're putting a number on it. This type of facility might be one of the few new construction projects here in the mtns. of Colorado this summer.


I saw "mountains of CO" and thought...ooo, a neighbor. Now that I see you are in Breck, I understand the medical marijuana question. Breck is being VERY aggressive in the medical pot area. Glenwood Springs (where I am located) has several dispensaries, but no greenhouses that I know of. I tend to agree with most of the other posters...treat it like any other building.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 28, 2010)

Give me one ounce of Purple Lurple, two ounces of Fisherman's Friend, and a half ounce of Alabama Kush!


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Give me one ounce of Purple Lurple, two ounces of Fisherman's Friend, and a half ounce of Alabama Kush!


One of the best episodes to date. I went days with the bouncing music stuck in my head.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 2, 2010)

My wife has worked in pediatric oncology for several years, and many of the kids would whether away without medical marijuana. They don't smoke it though, the main ingredients needed are given to them in a pill form or possibly an IV form. The main reason for giving the cancer patients the drug is to induce an appetite so they will eat. The chemo therapy the cancer patients goes through makes them not want to eat. Why can't the adults have the chemicals processes so they get the good benefits the same way the pediatric patients get them?


----------

